

Google Treasure Hunt 2008 - antiform
http://treasurehunt.appspot.com/

======
gcheong
"Unfortunately, your answer was not correct. Try again landlubber! There will
more questions over the coming weeks, and the first person to answer them all
correctly will win a prize, so keep trying!"

Am I missing something? It looks have no chance at the prize now but they want
me to keep trying? For what? Self flagellation?

~~~
Oompa
Since they seem to only have a couple problems up, you can keep trying until
you get it, and try to be quicker on the next problems. Or just do it for fun,
like problems on Project Euler (www.projecteuler.net for those that don't
know).

------
aschobel
It's legit, the Official Google Blog links to it:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/05/google-treasure-
hunt-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/05/google-treasure-hunt-
update.html)

It would be have been easy to setup a phishing site since anybody in the beta
can host something on appspot.com

------
vikas5678
ugh, i got the path problem, whats the answer for that one?

~~~
Oompa
Depends on the size of the grid :)

~~~
vikas5678
Its a 7 * 3 grid for me, I answered 49 :-( now I'm anxious!

~~~
mark-t
You got lucky. Mine was 66x36. I wasted a lot of time googling for a copy of
pascal's triangle with 100 rows and eventually gave up and learned how to get
big integer support in perl. So, I guess I'm happy I didn't get such a trivial
question.

~~~
Oompa
The size shouldn't matter once you have a good algorithm for solving it :)

~~~
mark-t
Well, I could do his in my head. Actually, no, I have that one memorized.

I had a perfectly good algorithm. It was a memoized recursion. The problem was
that my program printed something like blah*10^27 and they were asking for an
exact answer.

